# Old Rolls Farm House - West Sussex - October 2017



## Gromr (Oct 8, 2017)

A local find that has been sitting right under the radar.


*History*

The old Rolls Farm House is the remains of Rolls farm before the land was purchased by the local council to build a water treatment plant in 1948, the plant was opened in 1952.

The farmhouse later became a training site for the Sussex Police and was fitted with modern lighting.
Eventually dereliction started to set in and the police stopped using it.

It was due for demolition last year but it never happened. 


*The Explore*

Checked out this place one evening as I spotted it on Google Maps. It was pretty dark by the time I had got inside, but made no difference as it was pitch black inside with the boarded up windows anyway. 

It is full of furniture, but looks like it was put there to emulate a normal house for police training. It's a pretty weird place as its a mix of new and old. Old 1940s electrical fittings next to new industrial light fitting. The decay and paint peeling was really nice, and made for some decent shots.

I returned the next morning to get some external shots in the daylight.


*Photos*














































































The new light switch





















The lock for the gate had been cut twice?!







The Garage


----------



## HughieD (Oct 8, 2017)

Good set. Like the light switch ensemble and the purple loo seat!


----------



## smiler (Oct 8, 2017)

What a beaut, a Gem Grom, Loved it, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 8, 2017)

Not a bad looking house, it could be saved. A nice spacious garage.


----------



## Rubex (Oct 8, 2017)

Like this, nice one Gromr


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 8, 2017)

Great find again Groomr, love the toilet, looks like its made from old pallets lol


----------



## Brewtal (Oct 8, 2017)

You really do have a sharp eye for map spots! Great find mate, I will have a mooch around here when I get back. Great pics as always, thanks for sharing!


----------



## titimo82 (Oct 8, 2017)

nice pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## urban-dorset (Oct 8, 2017)

I particularly like the colours in pic 5. And the purple bog, of course. :-D


----------



## Couples26 (Oct 9, 2017)

Great pics and great find.


----------



## BoneDust (Oct 10, 2017)

I guess the locks on the fence didn't stop you getting in! Very nice photos


----------



## stu8fish (Oct 11, 2017)

Nice one. Love the thunderbox.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 13, 2017)

Love the comparison pics of the light switches Grom did your camera growl when you removed the fisheye

I have a TV like that and I'm still using it without a license ofcourse


----------



## tomo1240 (Oct 19, 2017)

Great photos Gromr, may I ask, where is West Sussex is this? I have recently started photography and this would be a great place to capture, Thank You.


----------

